# Chimney Install - Duravent Triple Wall - Black Stove Pipe Double Wall Adapter



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm almost done with a 30 install and have my chimney up. Last step is connecting my thimble, which terminates the triple wall to a double wall stove pipe.

I've got the snap lock adapter that came with the thimble kit but that is for single wall stove pipe.

I purchased the through the wall kit .http://www.ventingpipe.com/duravent-9088-6-duraplus-through-the-wall-kit/p1760170

It contains two adapters that I'm not sure I can use.

A snap lock adapter and a DVL Dura Black Adapter. The double wall pipe I'm using is ICC - made in Canada I got from my local stove shop.

Am I missing something?

I'll get some pictures together.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

Here are some pics.

The stove adapter leaves a gap between the double wall and the stove, is that correct?

The thimble and the triple wall in the wall are about an inch apart. I'd assume the adapter would bridge that gap.

The 2 adapters that came with the kit.


----------



## trog04 (Nov 5, 2012)

Adams,
I have a similar set up I'm about to embark on, so I'll see if I can give any good advice. I had trouble pulling up the third picture, but I believe the black adapter on the mantle is the stove adapter. This should fit on the stove top. It is a SNUG fit, and I had to gently tap mine down around the sides to get it level. The DVL stovepipe is then built off this. From my understanding, the chimney should extend into the room a minimum of 6 inches, as the min. clearance to combustible walls for DVL is 6 inches.
The silver ring you show is the adapter going from the DVL stovepipe to the chimney system. If this doesn't help, I'm sorry, still new to the stove world, but learning a TON from this site. Great people on here. I'm sure others can chime in with some better info.

My wife told me the building permit for our stove was approved and she picked it up today (I'm at work), so I should start on my install tomorrow. My plan is to post pictures as I go, hopefully it can help others out as others have helped me.

Tom


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Per the duravent install instructions the through the wall chimney section is only supposed to stick out 2 inches as it is a triple wall pipe. That is the way that I have it set up.
The thimble is set up to get you those 2 inches. The snap lock adapter that I have seems to fit perfectly with the crimped end going into the inside pipe of the through the wall pipe. I can then start the double wall but need to adapt to that pipe, which I may be able to use the stainless steel adapter. I'm kind of lost at this point. May need a pro to come and straighten it out.
My biggest concern at this point is making sure its safe.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

I haven't installed the Dura-plus, but I install Dura-Tech nearly everyday. The adapters that you have on the mantel are for the chimney connection. The black one is for single wall and the SS one is for Double wall/DVL. In order to use either of these adapters on Dura-Tech you must use a finishing collar, it fills in the female end of the horizontal piece that comes through the thimble, the adapter will lock into this collar. I would think that is the missing link since the adapters are the same between the two lines of chimney. On Dura-Tech the pipe must come through the thimble at least 2" if I remember right. Is Dura-Plus saying something different?


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

The triple wall pipe that goes through the wall is much bigger than the thimble.  It can't "come though" the thimble. It protrudes 2 inches into the room but it does not touch the thimble. I think that is where my problem is, I was using the snap lock adapter as the bridge. 
The clearances for triple wall pipe are 2 inches. My biggest question is how do I go from the end of the triple wall pipe to the beginning of the double wall pipe?


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

If the pipe is much bigger than the thimble and can't pass through it, how does it protrude into the room 2"? I'm confused. Both of the adapters are snap-lock adapters. One is for single wall pipe and the other is for double wall. I think you need that finishing collar possibly. Otherwise there is nothing for it to "snap"into. Surely someone on here has done a Dura-Plus Tee.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

The SS adapter that you have goes into the chimney. One side is larger than the other, the large side goes into the chimney. With Dura-Tech it either goes into the ceiling box, or the finishing collar which is required with a Tee because the horizontal piece passes through the thimble and into the room at least 2".


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2012)

Will ICC double-wall connector mate with a DVL adapter? I thought you needed to stick with M&G's double-wall here.


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

This is the finishing collar. The through the wall pipe is supposed to touch the inside part of the finishing collar. Now that I'm looking at it more the snap lock adapter is meant to go into the inside thimble. The instructions are clear as mud on this part of the install. I may have to adjust my through the wall pipe to a 12 inch. The outside thimble and chimney pipe clearances are spot on.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

begreen said:


> Will ICC double-wall connector mate with a DVL adapter? I thought you needed to stick with M&G's double-wall here.


I'm not sure. I've never used excel connector, although we have it. We always stick to DVL.


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

I may have to return my double wall and order DVL pipe. Its a pain in the ass as I have to order it online and risk damage in transport.


----------



## trog04 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just looked in the Dura Tech install manual, and on page 17, it states the tee branch must extend 6" minimum into the room. The Dura Plus states the tee branch must come into the room minimum 2" then the thimble fits over that. But if you look at the DVL instructions, there is a minimum 6" clearance to walls and 8" to the ceiling. I would be hesitant to make a shorter clearance using the Dura Plus specs, and not take into account the specs for the DVL stovepipe. Dura vent mentions if two clearances are in conflict, use the bigger one.


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

Does any one supply DVL, TSC or Lowes? I know that Home Depot does not.


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2012)

With DVL and the stainless adapter this is a simple twist and lock fit.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

adams614 said:


> This is the finishing collar. The through the wall pipe is supposed to touch the inside part of the finishing collar. Now that I'm looking at it more the snap lock adapter is meant to go into the inside thimble. The instructions are clear as mud on this part of the install. I may have to adjust my through the wall pipe to a 12 inch. The outside thimble and chimney pipe clearances are spot on.


Yes, the through the wall pipe needs to be a 12" piece. Then the DVL adapter goes on. This pipe might not even need a finishing collar. The part in the pic is the trim collar for the thimble. The finishing collar is totally different. But again, maybe only Dura-Tech uses it?


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

adams614 said:


> Does any one supply DVL, TSC or Lowes? I know that Home Depot does not.


No, online or a stove shop is all that I know of.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is a link to a picture. http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimn...lus-Through-The-Wall-Chimney-System-Kit-6-Dia


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

The duraplus install manual states 2 inch clearance. The DVL pipe is then 6 inches. At the point where it contacts the thimble I'm at that clearance.

I need to do two things. Get the through the wall chimney section of triple wall pipe to come right to the thimble and then the snap lock adapter will allow me to put a dvl pipe on that. I'll return the double wall ICC pipes I have and order DVL pipe.

The chimney install went well but these finer points are just not clear in the instruction manual.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

Unless I'm missing something, it looks like you horizontal pipe doesn't pass through the thimble. I believe it's suppose to.


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

Webby thanks for the link. That is not what my installation instructions shows.

The thimble does not allow the triple wall pipe to enter the room more than the 2 inches needed. It butts up against the inside of the thimble.

Is this a fairly rare way of going? Using Duraplus? This is the kit that is at Home Depot. I couldn't find any tutorials on line or support. I know the pros don't use this system. Right?

On a side note - The upload file button works like a gem on this Forum. Nice work Mods.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 5, 2012)

The stainless (Close clearance adapter) adapter is used in conjunction with the Thimble, DVL, and Class A. 

The CCA is need to snap into Thimble (2" inside interior wall) and connect the Double and Class A together. 

But all flue materials must be of the same Manufacturer. 

Me and Greythorn had similar issues with the Close Clearance adapter and the stove adapter last year (DVL adapter to the 30-NC collar).


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 5, 2012)

There's so many different brands. The most important thing is to follow the directions even though they are pretty vague sometimes, and always maintain the 2" clearance.


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

There is no way it can. The outside wall of the triple wall pipe is almost 14 inches in diameter. Per the instructions I have it is supposed to butt up against the inside of the thimble. I screwed that up and will need to fix that.The inside pipe, the one carrying the gasses is then slid into the inside thimble. I think I'm understanding what I need to do. It just seems very counter intuitive.

DVL double wall pipe I think will connect to that SS adapter.


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.

This forum is really the best.


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll get pics up once I sort out this install.


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a tested design. I think the wide flange for the DuraPlus thimble extends the protection.


----------



## adams614 (Nov 5, 2012)

begreen said:


> This is a tested design. I think the wide flange for the DuraPlus thimble extends the protection.


I know I like the piece of mind with the triple wall pipe. My first mistake was not knowing how the adapters properly worked.

I may have to disassemble the whole thing to fix but I know it will be correct.


----------

